# What makes a good broodmare?



## Neddies (16 July 2010)

I know nothing about breeding and I just wondered what you look for in a mare when considering breeding from her. 

Is a fantastic pedigree the most important thing or do you think temperament, conformation and soundness are also important if not more so. Also what about having a good competitive record, is it better to breed from a mare that has this or doesn't it really matter. 

What about a mare that's very quirky, would you avoid breeding from it, what's the likelyhood of the foal inheriting the mothers quirky temperament.

I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## magic104 (16 July 2010)

Neddies said:



			I know nothing about breeding and I just wondered what you look for in a mare when considering breeding from her. 

Is a fantastic pedigree the most important thing or do you think temperament, conformation and soundness are also important if not more so. Also what about having a good competitive record, is it better to breed from a mare that has this or doesn't it really matter. - Temperment/conformation/soundness over breeding/blood lines for me.  Competitive record, well if the mare is sound & I like the way she moves & she makes a good shape over a fence then it wont matter.  At my level not everyone has the pennies to take their horses higher then PN & unless you are trying to breed an International horse I dont think it matters.  What does matter is that the mare has a temperment that makes her trainable & a nice person to be around.  That she has no glaring conformation issues that may cause her offspring to have a short life under saddle due to injuries from these problems.

What about a mare that's very quirky, would you avoid breeding from it, what's the likelyhood of the foal inheriting the mothers quirky temperament.  Again depends on your market, quirky horses are very often talented &/or it can be due to handling in past years.  I would not rule out quirky, I would rule out nasty.  A nasty temperment can also be because of previous handling, but not sure I would want a foal to see its mum getting away with being nasty towards humans.  Having said that I know of a mare that always greats with her ears back, is as moody as some females suffering PMT, yet none of her offspring have shown this habit.  As I said depends on the market you are after as to what each person is looking for.  There is no point in using a mare who cant manage a course of 1.20+ consistently to breed the next Olympic showjumper.  Unless of course her limitations are dictated by her rider!

I would appreciate your thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

 Msg too short lenghten by 3 characters, is there a blip on this system!!


----------



## Aredis (16 July 2010)

I was very fortunate to find my first broodmare after searching for some time.

She is a Cleveland Bay breed Champion and Premuium Graded mare who is also in the Head stud book SHB(GB).

At eight years of age she is now carrying her fifth foal, the third while with us. I met both her previous foals who were still at the stud when I bought her and they were also very kind and with super conformation, both were show winners.

Correct conformation, good straight action, sound and with a good length and depth of body to carry the foals. Always delivered well grown and developed foals who inherit her kind temperemant. 

On the practical side she is very easy to get in foal with both natural service or frozen. She has delivered her foals without any problems, usually, on her own, and never needed a stitch.

Once born she feeds them very well without any fancy feeding schedule and passes on her super temperament to her offspring. I think a good temperament comes from the mare and also how she teaches them in the early months. 

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10501932

For a novice starting out breeding I was very lucky to find her.


----------



## christine48 (16 July 2010)

I definately wouldn't breed from a quirky mare. temperament is important as is conformation and hopefully if the conformation is right you have a greater chance of future soundness. Minor conformation faults are OK as you rarely see a perfect horse. Big no nos for me would be lack of bone, back at the knee, tied in knees or hocks, poor hock conformation, very long sloping pasterns or very upright pasterns.
proven bloodlines do help esp on the mare's side


----------



## Hollycat (16 July 2010)

I pretty much agree with Majic.  Look at your market and circumstances.

If your trying to breed a RC friend then DON'T use a quirky mare.  Find a mare that has been successful herself as an RC horse and find a stallion to complement her and give her a bit more scope perhaps whilst retaining her kindness.  She doesn't have to be perfect just no glareing conformational faults.  If you are trying to breed say an international level competition horse then a quirky temprement is not so much of an issue. This depends on what the quirk is.  If the family of that horse consistently comnpetes at international level with that sort of quirk then I would not be so concerned. If its a mare that has had to be retired from competition as she throws in the towel or hates her job then I would be concerned about that quirk!!!!  Also bear in mind most foals do not go to professional homes unless they really are top notch and then some, and you don't want to be stuck with a foal you either can't sell or you know will probably bring its future amateur owners years of heartbreak and misery.  You see these horses all the time and its not a fun life for the poor owner or the poor horse.

For me I would go for:
good basic temprement and confirmation.  Elastic movement and balanced paces
bloodlines (esp mareline) that produce very good dressage horses again and again and again
elite/state premium status from her studbook (if old enough)
pretty.  Last on my list and not a must have if all else very good - but if your breeding to sell worth bearing in mind as people want to buy pretty

Just want to edit and say fertile and easy to get in foal is a very big bonus too!!!!


----------



## Simsar (17 July 2010)

Its all about conformation for us and nothing else, some may say we are mad but that's the truth.  Don't get me wrong we have SHB head stud book, main stud book, race mares, event mares, polo mares and show mares BUT my favourite mare hasn't done anything in fact she didn't get to the track (Quirky) but she has good conformation and breeds great foals that have gone on to do great things, in fact the foals that have gone on to do the great things are out of basic mares with no results, so if you like the mare why not breed from her.


----------



## Maesfen (17 July 2010)

Same sentiments so with a few adaptations of my own as I also have temperament, second only to conformation on my list.  As Holly I think said, temperament issues aren't as bad in a professional horse but for anything else, liable to be handled and ridden by your normal Joe Muggs, it's an absolute necessity for me --



Simsar said:



			Its all about conformation* and temperament* for us and nothing else, some may say we are mad but that's the truth*in your cases, S, yes, you are mad but in the very nicest way,*  Don't get me wrong we have SHB head stud book, race mares, event mares and show mares BUT my favourite old mare hadn't done anything but she had good conformation and bred great foals that have gone on to do great things for their owners, in fact the foals that have gone on to do the great things are out of basic mares with no competition results, so if you like the mare *and she fulfils your criteria* why not breed from her *using a stallion that will best suit her, her capabilities and her temperament*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Simsar (17 July 2010)

Mad I'm not mad


----------



## Maesfen (17 July 2010)

Simsar said:



Mad I'm not mad

Click to expand...

That's what you think!   Why aren't you watching the cross country? http://www.clipmyhorse.de/de/live/channel/5/


----------



## Aredis (17 July 2010)

Sorry to be off topic but thanks for the link, just been watching the young horse showjumping.


----------



## Simsar (17 July 2010)

MFH I wasn't watching because I was chatting to Katie Price on our ramp at polo today, what a lovely person she really is.


----------



## magic104 (18 July 2010)

Simsar said:



			MFH I wasn't watching because I was chatting to Katie Price on our ramp at polo today, what a lovely person she really is.
		
Click to expand...

Name dropper!!


----------



## Simsar (18 July 2010)

I work for the famous so I could drop a 100 more.


----------



## Maesfen (18 July 2010)

Mind you don't hurt your foot, lol, they might complain.


----------



## Simsar (18 July 2010)

??????????????????


----------



## Maesfen (18 July 2010)

Simsar said:



			??????????????????
		
Click to expand...


Dropping names, get it or too oblique?   Sorry, forgot you had lost your beauty sleep.


----------



## Simsar (18 July 2010)

I haven't got a clue????????????  Please explain.   Oh pooh sorry OP will not take over, going now.


----------



## Maesfen (18 July 2010)

Done it!


----------



## Simsar (18 July 2010)

Got it!


----------

